# Bird "Arms"



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 15, 2017)

Putting this out there out of curiosity;

When it comes to avian anthros, do you prefer wing 'hands,' feathered arms with humanoid 'hands,' or a full wingspan for appendages? Personally when it comes to my bird characters I tell people it's up to them (and I personally draw them in a multitude of ways) but what looks best to you and why?


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Mar 16, 2017)

Most of my avian characters have normal hands with what I like to call "feather fingers."


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 16, 2017)

It depends on the character or vibe I get from them. I kinda lean towards wing hands


----------



## Keefur (Mar 16, 2017)

I like the Archaeopteryx look personally.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 16, 2017)

Reminds me of We're Back. The movie about dinosaurs.
There's Elsa the Pterodactyl. I like it that way.


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 17, 2017)

My 'sonas' preference is having Pigeons' arms from Mike Tyson Mystery Team. I saw an episode where he used his individual feathers as fingers to type on the computer, I thought that was so cute and neat. That is what my sonas' wings would do. (=


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 17, 2017)

It's hard to say. I think wings are awesome, but I think I may prefer more humanoid arms like this:


----------



## ArtVulpine (Mar 17, 2017)

I prefer the arms separate from the wings, like the picture above.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

Personally I draw avians with normal wings and little feathery fingers at the end. It looks pretty darn cool to me.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Mar 18, 2017)

I go for normal wings with slightly thicker feathers at the end which act as fingers; and then one more feather to act as an opposable 'thumb'.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 18, 2017)

TomVaporeon said:


> I go for normal wings with slightly thicker feathers at the end which act as fingers; and then one more feather to act as an opposable 'thumb'.


 Yeah, same here~


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 18, 2017)

These are all great styles and I like them all! It really amazes me how many different things artists can do when anthro-fying wings. I'm glad that the dinos got some love too, thwyre dealt not represented enough I'm the community, imo! Thank you guys so much for sharing so far. <3


----------

